

 Good news, bad news - nickb
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/12/good-news-bad-n.html

======
pg
_next time we discover that one or another military or intelligence or law
enforcement agency is accumulating lists of otherwise law-abiding citizens,
and talking heads go on TV and say that's a totally innocuous thing to do,
that nothing bad could happen -- well, the talking heads will either be stupid
or lying._

Excellent sentence. One of the great things about the new startup model vs the
old corporate-ladder model is that there will be a lot more people who can say
this sort of thing. No manager at a big co would dare to. But when you get
paid upfront you can say what you want (afterward).

~~~
tarkin2
I agree with quite a bit of what you said, but I wouldn't focus on upfront
remuneration as the primary facilitator.

If you look at the civil service, there are few civil servants who want to
report misconduct because of what it means for their career i.e. their place
in the hierarchy. With the start-up model - i.e. a decentralised system - if
you do report misconduct of any kind in any profession the drop is not so
great and it's far easier to start again and make a living. You are not
dependent on a few "ivory towers".

------
edw519
If something like this were to happen today, how much easier would it be for
the feds to gather information about you and your business especially if "the
rules of evidence do not apply"?

~~~
ed
"If something like this were to happen today"

Whoops, you accidentally wrote that as if it were hypothetical.

~~~
edw519
The chairman has been dually notified of your post.

